# Is this algae?



## tmiravent (31 May 2015)

Hi everyone,
can you ID this? [the red part on top of green leave]
Is growing in the emersed part of the Mini Bolbitis (this leaves will died eventually, i believe... )
Thanks


----------



## george dicker (1 Jun 2015)

doesn't look like it


----------



## george dicker (1 Jun 2015)

bit of bba though raise your co2


----------



## Martin in Holland (1 Jun 2015)

Interesting red growth, can't help you to identify it, but I'm curious what this is too.


----------



## george dicker (1 Jun 2015)

it looks like a freshwater sponge ?


----------



## parotet (1 Jun 2015)

It is a weird stuff jealous for the super red plant in the background... 

Jordi


----------



## zozo (1 Jun 2015)

Looks like a kind of Coral Fungi  could be Clavaria Miniata known as Flame Fungus hence the name it is orange to red in color en occasionaly growes branched like this, but usealy spikey. It growes in the subtropics.. If it is Flame Fungus, a funny note in this is, it's often found in and around Ferntrees.


----------



## tmiravent (1 Jun 2015)

Does Coral Fungi grows inside water? As far i can see, this one grew completely inside water...  The structure seems different also...
The Mini Bolbitis is inside the tank since March! 
Left the old and emersed leaves for propagation (is like the ferns) and they are giving lots of new shots, but this one is different...
For now, i'll call it: 
_*- the horn of the devil!*_

tanks everyone,
cheers


----------



## dw1305 (1 Jun 2015)

Hi all, 





zozo said:


> could be Clavaria Miniata


 It does look like a _Clavaria, _and I don't know what it is, and it definitely could be a sponge, but I think it is a Red Algae (Rhodophyta). 

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (1 Jun 2015)

No it grows in semi subtropical regions on forest flores, but you said it growes emerged on that fern leafe. And the only red or orange colored fungus i know of that can grow in such a form is the Coral Fungi - Flame Fungus. Fungi is just a mushroom and like algea the spread with spores. So it just might blew in with the wind and landed by change on that ferns leave. To me it rather looks like a sort of mushroom than something else. 

But Darrel could be right as so often .. I don't realy know, never have seen red algea in my life and also not even algea that tall growing emersed..


----------



## tmiravent (2 Jun 2015)

Maybe this one?
Chondracanthus acicularis?


----------



## zozo (2 Jun 2015)

I could be spot on there, with the Portuguese Seaweeds.  Since you're finding this in a tank in your house in Lisbon. Interesting that it grows in a freshwater tank..


----------



## flygja (2 Jun 2015)

Could it be this "red moss"? Caloglossa cf. beccarii.

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2013/show382.html


----------



## oviparous (2 Jun 2015)

looks like Caloglossa Beccarii.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (2 Jun 2015)

I thought I remembered seeing this a while ago:
http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/lots-of-plants.29119/page-2 
post umber 31


----------



## dw1305 (2 Jun 2015)

Hi all, 





Mr. Teapot said:


> I thought I remembered seeing this a while ago:


 That is the post, I've searched all over the net but I couldn't find it. 

So probably something close to: <"_Thorea (ramossisima) hirta_">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## tmiravent (2 Jun 2015)

Hi, someone suggested to me that could be Thorea Hispida - Rhodophyta.
It looks a lot like that!
The scale, texture and color match, i think...





should i take it out? or let it grow? 
Is a good algae or bad one? 
It's a sing of some deficiency?

Learning something new everyday,
cheers


----------



## sWozzAres (3 Feb 2016)

tmiravent said:


> Hi, someone suggested to me that could be Thorea Hispida - Rhodophyta.
> It looks a lot like that!
> The scale, texture and color match, i think...
> 
> ...



Yes it does look similiar to _Thorea hispida,_ which makes sense because _Thorea hispida_ is the gametophyte stage of the BBA that you have there, _Audouinella heterospora_.


----------

